# Speedify - Does this truly work?



## iNcontroL

Went on Speedtest.net today and saw an ad for Speedify. It says it can combine multiple connections and using them as one on a single computer. Through strange circumumstances I have access to two ISPs at home. I assume with this I can combine my 40 Down/25 Up DSL and my 100 Down/25 Up Cable into a combine 140 Down/50 Up connection?

The website is http://speedify.com/

"Easily combine all your Internet connections for fast and reliable access to streaming HD content and high resolution video chat."


----------



## jlhawn

I found this, hope it helps you decide.
click on it and it will open in a new window so you can read it.


----------



## gonX

It's hard to say if it's really worth it. There are more native ways to combine 2 internet connections, like with a router supporting it specifically.

The issue is that it's not as nice as you'd think. Each virtual connection can still only be run over one physical connection at a time. So if you're downloading a single file through your browser, you speeds will not increase.
But using multiconnection downloading, like with a download manager, or using torrents, can alleviate that downside.


----------



## AlexGizis

Hi, this is Alex from Connectify, the developers of Speedify. Am I allowed to answer questions about it here? I wrote a long answer, but then I got a scary message about terms of service.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexGizis*
> 
> Hi, this is Alex from Connectify, the developers of Speedify. Am I allowed to answer questions about it here? I wrote a long answer, but then I got a scary message about terms of service.


Hi Alex,

If you keep it to technical terms it's okay. But if the post is trying to sell a product, then not really. You can message me with what you want to post and I'll let you know









Thinking a bit about it, isn't it basically a VPN that can split the data through different pipes reaching the same endpoint?


----------



## beers

What's the difference between this and manually managing the routes on your system so that they round robin each connection?


----------



## AlexGizis

Thanks for asking: Speedify is actually a VPN that creates tunnels on all of your Internet adapters. It measures the bandwidth, latency, reliability and jitter of each of them, and then uses that to divide your traffic packet-by-packet between the adapters. It's not a load balancer: it's channel bonding.

Setting up round robin via managing routes will spread your sockets evenly between all of your Internet adapters. If one fails, its sockets are all broken, and the next sockets will be created on still working Internet connections. There are a couple problems with this approach: 1) sockets are divided evenly between adapters even if the adapters are not the same speed, 2) If an adapter gets disconnected all of its sockets are broken, and 3) there's no relationship between sockets and traffic, some sockets send 1KB and some send gigabytes, and you won't know till afterwords. Most obviously this means that round robin is of no help at all with streaming video: Netflix for example, will send you 3.5 GB over a single socket while watching a movie.

Speedify addresses those issues with its channel bonding VPN approach. It doesn't work on sockets, it works on the packets that they're made of, so it can will take a single socket and split it across multiple adapters. This is important for things like those Netflix streaming videos. It can also actually move live sockets off of failed adapters and onto the still working ones without breaking them.

This VPN position also lets us do error correction: we can detect lost packets long before TCP does, and resend them before your throughput collapses. This is a problem for a lot of Wi-Fi and satellite users.

Finally, there are a couple advanced configuration options: you can tell it to send every packet on every connection (first to arrive is delivered), you can tell it a connection is a backup that should only be used as a last resort, etc.

I hope that helps.


----------



## longdongfui

If I wanted to use this on all devices at my house would i need to setup a server that negotiates with speedify and then route to all clients? I'm guessing there are no routers that have speedify client on them, or is there?


----------



## Spieler4

Been trying this out a couple of hours. gaming on just one 4g usb modem internet connection from Denmark on a server in Germany close to Frankfurt
Instead of choosing the closet server, suggested by speedify by defeault. I choose server Frankfurt#1
My ping seems a little better, lower, stable +/- than before 

But how can I find out if connection is actually better. Are there some kind of easy ping benchmark utility  ?


----------

